# Screw Hooks



## JKnight9 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have some pretty hefty hooks that you screw into the wall, but the end of the screw that is supposed to go into the wall is flat. You can also twist the hook off of the screw and it's flat on both sides.

So my question is, how am I supposed to get it screwed into the wall with that flat edge?


----------



## primaveria (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont know if I am picturing it right, but you should be able to just pre drill the hole.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

Are these wood thread (coarse, pointy) or machine thread (fine)?  If they're machine thread, they're meant to have a nut on the back, not be screwed directly into wood.

--Bushytails


----------

